

Kiva expands to US - lukas
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/06/10/MNPV183N78.DTL

======
csbartus
Wondering how this could possibly work!

In my country (Romania) the news are full with stories how gangs are robbing
people on E-bay.

Comparing to E-bay which is a regular business selling physical goods Kiba
sells virtual goods - the hope you'll get back your money.

Where this trust come from? What makes Kiba lenders to feel their investment
guaranteed?

